# Soul Cartel



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Original Webtoon*


*Description*
A beginning of an action packed fantasy adventure of a boy who makes a contract with the devil.

*Genre*
Action  Adventure  Comedy  Fantasy  Martial Arts  Shounen  Supernatural  

*Type*
Manhwa

*Author(s)*
KIM Eun-hyo

*Artist(s)*
KIM Yeong-ji

*Year*
2012

*Associated Names*
소울 카르텔


*Status in Country of Origin*
27 Chapters (Ongoing)

the SS arc


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2012)

yepp, it is 

oke, done with chap 4. despite not having boobs and being referred to as "he" mephisto is kinda hot - must be the devil's flair 

I think the kid did something extremely stupid by asking that question at end of ch 4 but oh well, it ought to move the plot in an interesting direction XD - btw I wonder if his family are descendants of faust? or if faust will later appear as a character too having survived the ages somehow? hmmm. still, I like the way this makes use of the classic story for a webtoon... gonna stick around to see where it's goin...


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

ch 5 is released


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> ch 5 is released


 thanks, time to read


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

you're welcome...this is good chap, I was laughing so hard ... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 quote: _"hey, you alive? - I couldn't help putting a little pressure in... but it's no fun if you fly with one hit ..."_ 

   ... so lol...also like the fact they are sparring rather than mephisto offering him a contract right out, I didn't see that coming... 


and that fog... I guess that is some kind of condensed demon power eh? sis is gonna smell with what kinda being little boya has been playing around 




edit: btw: quote: "Also once again a Soul Cartel update, our goal is to release the 10th chapter of Soul Cartel this week!"  nice


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

just looked at ch 6raw ... damn, I rly wanna know what's being said there, we're gonna learn something important, I can smell it already XD

k, I checked the raw till ch 10 - I think this is gonna get one interesting little funny story  - looking forward to end of week and hoping Vendetta keeps their promise


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

ch 6 plot begins to thicken ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2012)

haegar said:


> ch 6 plot begins to thicken ...


 I see


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

luckily my exploits into raw didn't spoiler me on that particular revelation 

I do wonder what prompted them to do that pact and what that creature might be the entered into contract with  maybe they did it to ptotect him? which would make him special in some way? dunno if I like that we shall see ... we will prly learn a bit more in the upcoming chaps, think mephisto likes to talk


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

chapter 7 released


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2012)

ch 8 is out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice ongoing releases!!


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2012)

ch 9 released 

nice twist coming up


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 22, 2012)

Really getting interesting :3 meh like


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2012)

*CH 10:*Chapter 38


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*CH 11*n this panel.
*CH 12*n this panel.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

Fuark dead thread?
Just read up to lastest chapters last night.
Enjoyable as Fuark.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah Mephisto was rocking it. His power is awesome.


----------



## haegar (Feb 17, 2013)

eh I lost track of this shortly after they crossed river styx and mephisto played hide and seek with that demon that tried to eat nee-chan, gotta catch up this was indeed fun, thx for the bump


----------



## Morglay (Feb 17, 2013)

I felt it was kind of dragging during the courtroom chapters. Seems to have picked itself up though.


----------



## haegar (Feb 17, 2013)

eh, I caught up, lol Mephisto owned badly. I like the new old real form better though the chibi is good for comedy


----------



## Morglay (Feb 17, 2013)

I like that Mephisto revealed himself as a slightly more complex character as well. His interest in the MC now makes more sense.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

I do believe Mephisto has one more form to go, I doubt this is it. After all we know Micheal has a more angelic form...mephisto hasn't gotten serious enough.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Feb 18, 2013)

Decent manga, whoever it's still somewhat generic at some points imo.

I usually like Faust type of character but he feels like a Gary Stu, hopefully he will show more flaws and weakness over the story.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh meh gerd.

Straight to the OBD with this shit.


----------



## Guybot2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! 

Soul Cartel chapter 86 is out... 

its so awesome...


we finally found someone 10 time better than aizen.... 

Faust!!!!!! he is Aizen 2.0!!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2013)

I read the chapter yesterday. When they talked about Faust planning I laughed because of how retarded it was.
Aizen 2.0 is exactly how to put it, it's actually really bad wtf they're doing with Faust.
I think all the other characters are interesting to an extent to follow but then Faust comes in and makes everything seem trivial as all hell.
If this thing is going to keep my interest Faust has to be cut down to size fast.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 1, 2013)

Same. I really hope the devils/demons have some major intelligence players on their side. Otherwise this is going to continue to get more and more stupid. Funny how omniscience feels like it is killing my braincells.


----------



## Guybot2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Chapter 88 is out.. HOLY SHIT! Mephistopheles went asura on head witch.. and he dont even finish warming up... man hes one scary devil

now we all know why nobody return alive after fighting mephistopheles.. dang


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

Chapter 89 DatMephisto  just about rescuing this from the Faust drop zone.


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2013)

but he is a bit irrational there wanting to hurt all them cute little witches too.... aah well, michael and faust will somehow contain him till he cools off - I guess?!  otherwise ... carnage


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

haegar said:


> but he is a bit irrational there wanting to hurt all them cute little witches too.... aah well, michael and faust will somehow contain him till he cools off - I guess?!  otherwise ... carnage



Reaching 90 chapters in, for the love of Vishnu give me some carnage already. I am thankful he is irrational, he is an Arch-devil, let him fuck shit up for once! When Faust inevitably stops him I will just hate his character even more.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 15, 2013)

Besides hes obv a Quincy.


Someone kill this fucking douche.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2013)

Faust...



ensoriki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking douche. Fucking douche. Fucking douche. Fucking douche. *Fucking douche.*



About summarizes it, I live for the day this douche dies.


----------



## rajin (Dec 5, 2013)

*100 done Chapter 64*


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 5, 2013)

Latest chapters aren't bad good brawl and Faust disappeared.


----------



## rajin (Jan 2, 2014)

Magician chapter 128.
Magician chapter 128.

i dropped this series midway


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 13, 2014)

Just want to say.
In the current arc where it's more about Shi-hoon then Faust?
The quality just went up almost unrecognizably.
Faust is really better as a supporting character because of how Aizenish he is. In the forefront he is legitimately boring and uninteresting. As the guy in the background you can expect to get an important (but not interesting) task done, he is a lot more likeable. We went through far too many arcs of "You activated my trap card" to enjoy Faust.

And while the good guys "win" almost all the time, no one "wins" like Faust does which makes him nearly insufferable.
That's in the past for now though, because Faust is on doctor duty and Shi-hoon is taking names.
Man is about to solo a team by himself.


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 13, 2014)

whatever it is, it looks promising...


----------



## momodomom (Feb 23, 2015)

is it the only thread about soul cartel ???
how come, this great manhwa doesnt get any discussion ??


----------



## haegar (Feb 23, 2015)

idk man. I even tried advertizing. I guess the fact that the art is fairly rudimentary over the first 50 or so chaps scared some people of? dunno. im still reading. its got a good plot build rly, I mean, we are at 160+ chapters, the confrontation with gairon is pretty tense right now and it hasnt even been revealed yet who is the actual big evil behind the disapearance of the parents ... btw, I got my bets on gairon's aidee, mark my words that glasses dude is fishy and will still cause trouble long after gairon got wasted in the arena  he s only a right hand man, but I think he working for bigger fish than gairon ...


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 23, 2015)

I just caught up on this one; it has grown on me. I'm also glad they moved Faust from the focus of the story to background, he's just too much. I had hoped we could have seen more of Cynthia before she met her end. It felt like she was only introduced to be sacrificed.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 23, 2015)

It picked up when Faust was defocused, ideally the author doesn't revert that decision.


----------



## haegar (Feb 23, 2015)

never felt cynthia was fodder and her appearance surprised me as much as her demise. at first didnt quite know what her role was, but as she was around so long I thought she was meant to stay as diversification of main cast and little contrast to nee-san. I feel having her die here is wasting some potential. she could have been further developed, the whole xerheart plot line with both girls in it was pretty interesting once it got more fleshed out. I actually was sorta expecting some cynthia x xerhart at some point, not that im a big shipper generally but they seemed nice pair and it would have been good way to make her more different from sis ...

and ya faust was/is a bit uber, dunno. thats not enough though to make people put this down, I think the issue is not enough pick it up in the first place and last through first stage


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 23, 2015)

That's what I wanted to say, I also thought there was room to explore with Cynthia like her role in the spirit world. I mean she had a title exorcist, they really didn't fully define it. I mean her death montage was good, but I guess I felt cheated that I didn't get a deeper sense of her other than character design. Yet, it was a very good end when Shioon expressed his feeling for her.


----------



## haegar (Feb 23, 2015)

i guess in a way for me its a good thing even, as having this moment of actually losing someone was crucial for shioon to progress and from a certain vantage point, better have a cast member die a proper death to get there than have a fodder introduced and xed for that purpose. thing is, indeed, she was still good for some more so it make me sad. and its kinda surprising too since this story otherwise wasnt really down the isle of killing of MCs for real, cause, well some stories roll like that and then its a good thing often but this isnt one of those dark gritty realist works that benefit of "real" harsh character deaths ...


----------



## Morglay (Feb 23, 2015)

Dropped this one a while ago. Is it worth picking up again?


----------



## haegar (Feb 23, 2015)

well I dropped the girls wilds thing twice and atm its still on hold I did not drop this once ...

I still like it, and I stand by my "both art and plot and characters are steadily improving"
though i wont deny the author still has a lota room for imporvements.

but yeah, it grew on me


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 25, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Dropped this one a while ago. Is it worth picking up again?



Frankly it got better as Faust fails and more importantly he is not a big focus at the moment. He might come back into play in the coming chapters, but it's mostly about shi-hoons growth right now and it's been quite delicious if not cliche to watch.


----------

